# The Best Places To See Sunsets in Canada



## ILT (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, I would like to know your tips for wonderful moments. Probably everyone loves especially sunset moments with the own leisure activities. Please give me some special tips for the best places to watch the sunset in Canada. Your favorite places. I´m from Toronto and my Top 5 places to watch the sunset are The Harbourfront, High Park, Riverdale park, Centre Island and of course The CN Tower. http://ilovetoronto.com/places-in-toronto/2011/07/watch-sunset-toronto 

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

The topic sounds interesting enough but this actually reads like spam. I'm not about to click any link provided in this manner. Anyone else think this is spam or is my tinfoil hat too tightly in place?


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope the pic worked first time i tried uploading here..this is the best one I have a picture of


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I clicked on the link and it looks like a legit blog site.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I vote Grandbend on Lake Huron. I especially like a good sunset when the waves are still really strong from a stormy day.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

It's a bit far from Canada, but watching the sunsets on the beaches of Perth is pretty impressive.


----------



## crazyjackcsa (Aug 8, 2010)

the-royal-mail said:


> The topic sounds interesting enough but this actually reads like spam. I'm not about to click any link provided in this manner. Anyone else think this is spam or is my tinfoil hat too tightly in place?


All ILT posts are spammy. They're just pushing people to the blog.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

My front yard.


----------

